# هل يوجد برنامج يستخدم serial port



## aladdin_2005 (12 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخوة الكرام اعضاء المنتدي الجليل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل يوجد برنامج في قوة mach3 وسهل التعامل معه يعمل علي serial port
وان لم يكن موجود فكيف اضيف lpt port ثاني للجهاز 
وجزاكم الله بكل خير


----------



## zamalkawi (13 مارس 2011)

أعتقد أن الأفضل هو زيادة عدد المنافذ المتوازية، فربما تكون البيانات المرسلة أكثر من سرعة البيانات في المنفذ التسلسلي
كذلك مع المنفذ التسلسلي سيكون التعامل أصعب
فرغم أن المنفذ التسلسلي برمجته سهلة، إلا أنك ستحتاج لدوائر تتلقى البيانات وتحولها إلى إشارات للمحركات، وهذا يعني معالج (مايكروكنترولر مثلا) وبرمجته
وفي الواقع لا أعرف برنامج يستعمل المنفذ التسلسلي، ربما يستطيع EMC2 استعماله، عليك مراجعة هذه النقطة

أما بالنسبة لزيادة المنفذ المتوازي فسأقتبس هذه العبارة
there are several companies that manufacture db-25 parallel port cards for use
in your PC. In fact, you can purchase them in single-, dual-, quad-, and even
up to eight ports per PCI slot

المصدر:
كتاب CNC Machining Handbook, Building, Programming and Implementation, by Alan Overby
الفصل الخامس صفحة 71
ويمكن تحميله من هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t250656.html


----------



## aladdin_2005 (14 مارس 2011)

*zamalkawi*

جزاكم الله بكل خير اخي الفاضل / zamalkawi علي جميل ردكم الكريم
ولكن المشكله اني بحثت عن هذه الكارتة (lpt port) ولم اجدها حتي لو قديمة فهذا مادفعني للتفكير في serial port مع ان اعتدت العمل مع mach3
والسبب الرئيسي للمشكله اني احتاج الدقة العاليه في المقاسات حيث ان عملي هو تصميم وتصنيع البوردات وهذا ماأفتقده في عدة ماكينات قمت بتصنيعها بالرغم ان عدم الدقه هذا اقصاه ترحيل في حدود 2 مللي 
الا ان هذا العيب في البوردات مدمر لها
ارجو الا اكون اطلت عليك في الرد ولكن اردت توصيل وجهة نظري للطلب الذي قد يبدو غريبا اشكرك
وجزاكم الله بكل خير


----------



## zamalkawi (14 مارس 2011)

ترحيل في حدود 2 مم ليس شيئا بسيطا لتقول أقصاه 2مم!!
ولكني لم أفهم، ما علاقة الدقة باختيار المنفذ؟
بالمناسبة، هل تستعمل كمبيوتر مكتبي desktop أم لابتوب؟


----------



## aladdin_2005 (15 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله بكل خير اخي الكريم/ zamalkawi
علي اهتمامكم والمتابعة والرأي السديد كنت اظن ان هذه العوامل التي تكرمت وذكرتها وحدها كفيل بالدقة اللازمة للماكينه ولكن بالبحث تبين لي انه لابد من وجود feed back في دائرة حركة المحركات بحيث يتابع البرنامج دقة سير خطوات البرنامج وان معظم الدوائر الموجوده في صفحات النت لتشغيل المكينات CNC هي دوائر ذات حلقه مفتوحة OPEN CIRCUIT LOOP اي ان البرنامج يعطي الأمر بالنبضات ولا يتابع سواء نفذ الجهاز الأمر كاملا ام لا اما نظام الدقه العالية فلابد مو وجود دوائر CLOSE CIRCUIT LOOP اي ان البرنامج اذا اعطي امر لأحد المحاور ان يتحرك لمسافة 10 مللي مثلا فلن يعطي الأمر التالي حتي يتحرك المحور هذه المساف بالضبط وهكذا 
ولكن اضافة نبضات من كاشفات الحركه يحتاج الي مدخل للكمبيوتر والمدخل الأول مشغول اذا فلابد من وجود مدخل اخر
اخي الكريم تابع معي هذه التجربه علي هذا الرابط فقد تضيف المعلومة الي بصورة افضل
من هنا 
الجهاز desktop
ارجو من الله ان ينفعنا جميعا بماعلمنا


----------



## zamalkawi (15 مارس 2011)

أخي، أتدري ماذا تعني 2مم؟؟؟
إنه خطأ كبير جدا
لا جدال في أن نظام الحلقة المغلقة أكثر دقة، ولكن ليس معنى هذا أن 2مم خطأ هو أمر عادي باستعمال المحركات الستبر بدون حلقة مغلقة
معنى وجود 2مم خطأ، فهذا يعني شيء من ثلاثة (وربما يضيف الأخوة الآخرون احتمالات أخرى)
إما أن نظام نقل الحركة الميكانيكي لديك سيء جدا جدا، ودقته ضعيفة جدا جدا، وأعني هنا النظام الميكانيكي المسئول عن تحويل الحركة الدورانية إلى حركة خطية
وإما أن الأحمال عالية، والمحركات صغيرة، وبالتالي يفقد المحرك خطوات كثيرة، فمن المعروف أن المحركات الخطوية تفقد خطوات عند السرعات العالية والأحمال العالية
وإما أن إعدادات نقل الحركة التي أدخلتها في Mach3 ليست سليمة، بمعنى أنك مثلا أدخلت أن اللفة الواحدة تساوي 10مم بينما هي فقط 9مم، أو أدخلت عدد النبضات في اللفة الواحدة خطأ
وأرى أن الأفضل أن تكتشف المشكلة وتحلها، بدلا من عمل نظام حلقة مغلقة
فلو كان نظان مقل الحركة الميكانيكي سيء، اصنع أو اشتر واحدا آخر، فهذا أفضل لأداء الماكينة بوجه عام، وليس فقط من أجل دقة أعلى
ولو كانت المحركات صغيرة، اشتر محركات أكبر، فمثلا السيارة النقل لن تعمل بمحرك سيارة صغيرة، وكذلك في ماكينات الإنتاج، الماكينة الكبيرة ذات الأحمال العالية تتطلب محركات كبيرة
ولو كانت الإعدادات خطأ، فأمرها بسيط، تأكد من الإعدادات وأدخلها مرة أخرى

الخلاصة، استنفذ باقي الحلول والاحتمالات أولا قبل أن تلجأ لحل الحلقة المغلقة، وأظن أن ماكينة تثقيب بوردات لا تتطلب دقة أعلى من 200 مايكرومتر مثلا، وهذا على ما أظن سهل التحقيق جدا بالحلقة المفتوحة

أما بالنسبة لزيادة المنافذ، فبما أنك تستعمل حاسب مكتبي، فبالتأكيد لديك منافذ PCI، وعلى هذا المنفذ يمكنك بسهولة تركيب بطاقة منفذ متوازي
انظر إلى هذا الرابط
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=lpt+pci&_sacat=See-All-Categories

أو هذا
http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=pa...lpt+pci&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

وفي الرابطين تجد نتيجة البحث عن lpt pci و parallel port pci على الترتيب، وكنا ترى في الرابطين توجد مئات النتائج
بقى عليك أن تقرر، هل ستشتري من الإنترنت، أم أن هذا المنتج متوفر في بلدك. ربما تجده في مولات الكمبيوتر أو محال الإلكترونيات الكبيرة

ولكن قبل أن تشتري، عليك أن تعرف، ما هي الصيغة التي يقبل بها Mach3 إشارات الفيدباك، لو أنه يقبلها في صورة يمكن إدخالها من المنفذ المتوازي، فالمشكلة أصبحت سهلة، لكن لو يحتاج صيغة أخرى، فعليك أن تبحث عن هذه الصيغة وكيفية تحويل إشارات الإنكودر لها

بالمناسبة، الإنكودر الجيد ليس جهاز رخيص الثمن، وتركيب إنكودرات على المحاور سيزيد تعقيد الماكينة

لذا أكرر مرة أخرى، فكر في حلول الحلقة المفتوحة أولا


----------



## zamalkawi (15 مارس 2011)

توجد ملحوظة هامة للغاية، نسيتها في مشاركتي السابقة
على حد علمي برنامج Mach3 لا ينفذ حلقة تحكم مغلقة، وإنما يستخدم إشارات الإنكودر فقط للمراقبة وليس للتحكم
وعليه، عليك إما أن تبحث عن برنامج يقبل إشارة الفيد باك
أو عليك أن تنفذ حلقة التحكم خارجيا
بمعنى، عليك شراء أو تنفيذ دائرة تتلقى إشارات برنامج Mach3، وتتلقى إشارات الفيد باك، ثم تقوم بتنفيذ حلقة التحكم

ولكني لازلت أرى أن عليك بحث مشكلة حلقة التحكم المفتوحة، ومعرفة سبب عدم الدقة
بالمناسبة، نسيت ذكر سبب آخر محتمل لعدم الدقة، وهو أن تكون هناك مشكلة في نقل الحركة، تجعله ثقيلا ولا يستطيع الموتور أن يصدر العزم الكافي، فيفقد بعض الخطوات. حاول إدارة عمود الدوران بيدك لترى هل هو ثقيل أم لا


----------



## aladdin_2005 (17 مارس 2011)

اخي الكريم جزاكم الله بكل خير وبارك الله لك علي تفكيرك معي واجتهادك لحل المشكله
الماكينه التي انوي بمشيئة الله تصميمها هي ماكينة رقم 6 والخمس الباقون قمت ببيعهم والحمد لله يعملون بصورة جيده في مجالات ليست الدقة العاليه مطلوبه فيها
وان شاء الله ساأكمل البحث واضعا في الإعتبار نصائحك الغاليه وادعو لي بالتوفيق


----------

